# Cooking isn't everything



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I know, blasphamee...

But if theres 1 thing I'll remember my prof from GBC had advised us all, is to have a life while working in the hospitality industry as chefs. Meet a girl, get a drinking partner, find hobbies, anything that won't get us boggled down in the kitchen 24/7 and we become slaves of our work when it use to be our passion. 

What kind of life do you have outside the kitchen?

I'm not in a kitchen yet, I'm still raising money to finish my studying before I go full force into the work force which is why I chose to stay single during this time (enough on my mind with out a girl). As some of you know, I'm into computers, esspecially games but next to movies (got 3 shelf fulls of DVDs). I'm planing to reintroduce myself to karate that took up 12 years of my earlier life and I'm trying to teach myself Japanese and Italian.

I know, sounds boring but hey, whats your boring life sound like?


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

My time out of work is normally as busy as work itself, I've got a dog, two cats and a horse, The horse takes up most of my time, but he's a great stress buster!
I've got a bit of land which also takes up more time than I care to think about, I only moved into this house In Dec/January and I was never much of a gardener before so I spend a lot of time learning about the trees, plants etc. 
After that lot there is only ever time to work and sleep.


----------



## wett-chef (Mar 9, 2004)

Work+private projects(menu development for other interests), 4 sons, a garden, a little golf in the summer, a lot of hockey in winter, not much time for anything else. I like to be busy (easily bored). It keeps me creative, which is what it's all about.....isn't it?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Cooking isn't everything... It's one of *two* things .


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I go to the mountains. Sometimes I just sit. Sometimes I take pictures, and sometimes I paint. 

Today I waded in a shallow river. That's good for sore feet! My friend skipped rocks. 

We had a good time!  
RF


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

i went to a dance tonight. Is it just my luck, or is everyone married now? i met 2 women i wanted, but both were married. What to do...


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

What do I do in my spare time ?? well let's see, if I had some mad money I could play hockey 365 days a year ( we have a year round facility here), but basically I work 40 hours plus, and sleep. usually once a week I get out with my friends and we go clubbing, I'm sort of their resident designated driver. I can't wait till next month though because that's when music in th park starts ( live music everynight for free ), and I won;t have to have a night off to hang out with my friends. As for finding a girl, well, that'll happen when it happens. Other than that as of late I've been hanging out at the lawn bowling club.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

No kidding but I have it worse. Every girl I've met is 
1. Taken
2. Lesbians 
3. Manipluative

With that last 1, I had 1 girl use my for the fact I had a CD burner + high speed internet. Suffice to say, I was poping out more CDs then Sony + Columbia TriStar. A year later, I ran into another girl who had me take all the pictures she wanted out of my new digital camera then send them all to her via email. 

That dosn't compare to the 1st girl I asked out. She thought I was stalking her and sent her big ***** football player brother after me. Thank god for my 12 years of karate...and a little reasoning.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Even though I don't spend that much time at the restaurant, I seem to never have enough time. With three boys at home (Sid just turned 1! Happy birthday Sid), my wife working the 40+ hours, I have a lot to do. I do the majority of the yardwork and am busy doting on my lawn this year- a 30x60 verdent green "barefoot is the way to go" lawn. I don't do vegetables or fruits except for some strawberries,and have a few herbs- thyme, oregano,chives, sage that are gorgeous. I also take care of a lot of houseplants, and a freshwater and saltwater aquariums. For fun we have been doing a lot of bicycle riding- they got me a nice trailer for hauling the kids around. And on the weekends in the warm weather I go rockhounding almost every weekend. Just got back from Crystal Park, Mt. where we were over the weekend. Took some friends up and camped overnight, ate salmon cooked on a plank over a campfire and dug some huge holes looking for amethyst and smokey quartz crystals. We found a bunch. Too bad operating a shovel isn't an integral part of cooking. Sat in the hot springs up at Elkhorn to soak away some of that stiffness from using a rock hammer, shovel and a great big pick. I do it again on two weeks to dig topaz and quartz at Dismal Swamp. Anyone in the area is welcome to come.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I hunt shrooms....it is going to be a very fine chanterelle year :bounce: loads of rain the heat is also pounding us.....
right now I'm doing more logistical paperwork than stove work.....so there is more to cooking than actually handling food. When I'm feeling overwhelmed I head over to ethnic groceries to see if there is something interesting to play with, guess that is cooking....um what was the question again?


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

i like to hear the words of poloticians. The above average party member flip flopping is in my interest. 

They choose, therefore they learn.

And i like eating marinated steak.


----------

